# Budgie



## falkirk09 (Jul 31, 2009)

hi everyone,
im not an expert in keeping birds, but our budgie as loss his feathers around the vent and lower part of his stumoch.his poo tends to stick to what feathers are left near his vent. his cere as gone light brownish colour, could any one show any light on the matter.
kind regards
Andrew


----------



## Ian.g (Nov 23, 2006)

sounds like he is overdue a visit to an avian vet! I would book him in asap!


----------



## Shellsfeathers&fur (Jan 18, 2009)

When their ceres change colour it is not usually a good sign.

How old is he?


----------

